# Anyone able to recommend a similar eyeshadow?



## Dany (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi there, can anyone recommend an eyeshadow shade similar to this or even better do you recognise it?



https://uk.pinterest.com/pin/353603008222625687/

Thanks


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 15, 2015)

I don't recognize it at all, but it may be safe to assume that whatever she used was applied with a light hand or with a fluffy brush.


----------

